

Microsoft sues Samsung over Android patent fees - tareqak
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-28640628

======
SEJeff
If you can't compete on tech, compete by bleeding them dry. This is text book
Microsoft and I hope it continues to not work. Especially now that the list of
patents is out:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7900892](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7900892)

